# New! Artego Watches



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is sweet!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Owwww the blue one is rather sweet.

Any more details Shaun?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been looking for a little treat to myself for finishing the end of year accounts (having worked the last 25 days solid :sleep1: ) I think I may just have found what I'm looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not bad at all, do they do a black dial brushed case red min hand version?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought of the RLT20 when i saw the black one.

They look quite nice, decent price if they are good quality, shame about the size..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Not bad at all, do they do a black dial brushed case red min hand version?


think its beadblasted case mate....and hands and dials can be changed  and cases can be re-brushed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The orange one is brushed? I just wondered if you can make your own combo...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> The orange one is brushed? I just wondered if you can make your own combo...


taken from site

Case

Surgical Grade Stainless Steel 316L.

Available in Bead blasted / brushed / Black PVD

-----------------------------------------------------

Movement

Miyota 8215 mechanical automatic, 21 jewels

40 hours power reserve, 21,600 beats per hour.

-----------------------------------------------------

Functions

Hours, Minutes, Seconds. Quick set Date.

-----------------------------------------------------

Dimensions

45 mm Diameter / Bezel 44 mm

50 mm lug end to lug end

24 mm lug width

15.5 mm height overall

-----------------------------------------------------

Crystal

Sapphire, anti-reflective coating (inside only)

Crown

Screw-locked, signed.

-----------------------------------------------------

Bezel

120-clicks, unidirectional (counter-clockwise)

bezel in stainless steel or black.

-----------------------------------------------------

Case back

Surgical Grade Stainless Steel 316L,

engraved and screw locked.

-----------------------------------------------------

Bracelet

Stainless Steel 316L. Solid screwed

end links. Micro-adjustable flip lock clasp.

-----------------------------------------------------

Water Resistant

300 meters (990 ft with crown screwed down


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I am strangely attacted to this one :yes:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I like that one too, but it looks like they are a bit big for my skinny wrists

Just as well really I suppose. My watch fund is well and truly in the red for a couple of months.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Does it come in *ORANGE* :to_become_senile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Does it come in *ORANGE* :to_become_senile:


You seriously think Shawn would be interested in it if it didn`t? :huh: :lol:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Are these only available direct from the "manufacturer"? $350 seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

clockworks said:


> Are these only available direct from the "manufacturer"? $350 seems a bit steep to me.


steep? really? limited run diver by a boutique company with the spec this has? and $350 is a bit steep? are you sure? with my reputation?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great looking watches. $350 isn't too bad for a piece with that spec. The orange minute hand gets my vote but I'm not too sure about the blue dial though.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Have been following these on WUS, but have pre-ordered the Halios BlueRing and Irreantum Magellan diver so won't with this one.

Best place to keep up with all the new watches from boutique makers etc is: http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Great looking watches. $350 isn't too bad for a piece with that spec. The orange minute hand gets my vote but I'm not too sure about the blue dial though.


I'll let you know about the blue dial when it arrives :naughty:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking watches. $350 isn't too bad for a piece with that spec. The orange minute hand gets my vote but I'm not too sure about the blue dial though.
> ...


I look forward to seeing your pics Andrew.  Don't get me wrong as I like blue dials but that one's a bit too pale for my liking. Sorry. :grin:


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful watch!! reminds me to Halios Holotype..!1 :to_become_senile:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Couldn't find much history about this company on the net (or I'm looking in the wrong places), so I e-mailed them with my questions. :dontgetit:


----------

